# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  ايدينج مسودة من السواقة تبين ايدين تلق من البياض الحل عندي

## ام الوصايف

مرحبا خواتي عرايس وعضوات وزوارمنتدانا الغالي حياكم الله في موضوعي وشعاري دايما كما هو معروف عند اللي تعاملوا معاي هو المنتجات الروعة والصدق والامانة والحمد لله

وللطلب من منتجاتي والاستفسار عنها :
بن كود: 2B558598
رسالة نصية :0508275119
الواتس اب :0508275119 
وتحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي 


اثناء السواقة وبعد وصول كمية من الكريم حبيت خواتي بعد الاقبال الكبير ماشاء الله على كريم بريق الشمس لتبييض الايدين وازالة كل مشاكلها بما فيها النحافة والبقع الناتجة عن تعرض اليدين لاشعة الشمس اثناء السواقة وبعد وصول كمية من الكريم حبيت انزل الموضوع اللي تبغي تستفيد وتبيض ايدينها وها كل شي عن الكريم 
اسم الكريم :
{ بريق الشمس } + صابونته
الكريم حصريا عندي واللي تباه تطلبه عن طريق موقعي او عالواتساب 0508275119 هذا رقمي ماعندي غيره وماعندي مندوبات في الامارات ولافي اي دولة !

مميزاته :
1 - يبيض اليدين ويزيل البقع الناتجة عن التعرض لاشعة الشمس اثناء السواقة

2 - يخلي لون اليدين موحد مع لون الجسم
3 - يقلل من مظهر النحافة (للي يديها نحيفة )

4 - ينعم اليدين ويبيضها 
5 - يحمي اليدين من الاضرار البيئية ويحميها من اشعة الشمس الضارة UVAو UVB

6- يعيد مظهر الشباب والتالق لليدين لانه يزيل التشقق والخطوط الدقيقة على ظهر اليد 
7- يزيل البقع السودا عاليدين وعلامات الشيخوخة المبكرة وكل الشوائب اللي تظهر عاليدين 

طريقة استخدام الكريم مع صابونته :
تغسل اليدين بالصابونة وتدهني الكريم مرتين الى 3 مرات في اليوم 
وهذي صور الكريم والصابونة 



سعر الكريم مع صابونته 350 درهم 
التوصيل داخل الامارات عن طريق شركة توصيل سلم واستلم 25 ل 45درهم حسب المنطقة
وخارج الامارات بالبريد الممتاز


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## ام الوصايف

وللطلب من منتجاتي والاستفسار عنها :
بن كود: 2B558598
رسالة نصية :0508275119
الواتس اب :0508275119 
وتحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

هذي روابط مواضيعي :


بسم الله نبدأ
ماشاء الله لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 


عروس مالجة وتجهزين لعرسج حياج الله هالمجموعة مالج غنى عنها ^_^ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...203&highlight=
مجموعة بياض الثلج للويه والجسم افضل مجموعة تبييض وتوحيد اللون 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1179568
تبغين تتميزين بويه وجسم ابيض بياض الثلج مجموعة عروس هي الحل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...602&highlight=

الحل الامثل للتخلص من الحبوب والبثور والكلف والنمش مجموعة شذى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...208&highlight=

مجموعة بشرتي الوردية وتمتعي ببياض طبيعي روعة مرخصة من بلدية دبي


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...355&highlight=
مجموعة الوصايف للويه وتمتعي بويه مشدود ابيض صافي ومورد مثل نجمات السينما

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...157&highlight=

كريم الاميرة مع الواقي الشمسي لتبييض البشرة وازالة الكلف والبقع طبيعي مرخص
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1022788

كريم عروس للويه اقوى كريم يبيض ويخوز الكلف والنمش ويصفي البشرة 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1176429
اقوى كريم يسكر المسام ويشد البشرة ويحارب التجاعيد وعلامات التقدم في العمر كريم الوصايف
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=905263

تخلصي من سواد الاباط والركب والاكواع والمناطق الحساسة مع كريم عروس المتميز
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...864&highlight=

ايدينج مسودة من السواقة تبين ايدين شابة وتلق من البياض الحل عندي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...207&highlight=
كريم العرايس لتفتيح بشرة الجسم وتوحيد اللون اذا بغيتي جسم ابيض ولونه موحد لايطوفج 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...601&highlight=

تبييض المناطق الحساسة والاكواع والركب والحصول على جسم ابيض موحد اللون

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1178625
قناع العرايس بالاعشاب وماي الورد المغربي وخلي الكل يسال عن سبب صفاءبشرتج 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1023261
كريم نفخ و تكبير الشفايف وتوريدها الطبيعي وتميزي بشفايف وردية ممتلئة روعة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1179158

اعشاب وزيوت الاطلس لحل جميع مشاكل الشعر وتمتعي بشعر قوي طويل وكثيف 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1179267

موضوع شامل لكل منتجاتي مع الصور وتجارب البنات حياكم الله خواتي ^^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...783&highlight=

----------


## ام الوصايف

تجارب واراء زبوناتي 
ربي يحفظكن زبوناتي الحبوبات ولا يحرمني منكن ^_^
بسم الله نبدأ 






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته~~~
> 
> أشحالج أختي ؟؟؟؟؟
> أنا طلبت عنج من قبل كريم الأميرة وكان بغاية الروعة وتسلم إيدج على هذي الكريمات ...
> واحينه بغيت اطلب 2 كريم الاميرة + 1كريم هالات سود






> هلا اختي ام وصايف 
> 
> 
> انا طلبتج من عندج كريم العروس بصراااااحه طررررررررررررررررررررررررررر والله بدوم مدح انا اتريت قلت مابطرشلج رساله ع طول لين ما اجربه اسبوع وبصراحه كل يوم بشرتي تتحسن الحبوب الي ف ويهي خفن وبدون يروحن وبشرتي بدت تفتح ما شاء الله يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي واتاكدي اني بكون من زباينج






> مرحبا الغاليه 
> كيفك 
> ماادري شلون اشكرك من جد كل ماشفت بشرتي دعيتلك 
> مع اني مو منتظمه مره بس شفت نتيحه بالذات اني حامل وتعرفين النفسيه كيف 
> حبيبتي يغيت منك القناع وماء الورد بالاعشاب والصابونه 
> ااماالكريم لسى عندي ,,,,,ياريت تقولين لي كم سعرها بالريال ....


 



> بارك الله فيج خيتي على أمانتج مع الناس
> والله يكثّر من أمثالِج يالغلاااااا
> ويفتحها بويهِج ويرزقج من خيره الدايم
> 
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته وستره






> السلام عليج يالغلا اشحالج كل عام وانتي بخير الصراحه حبيت اشكرج ع الكريم الي وصلني ماتوقعت يوصل ثاني يوم بس مو غريبه عليج تذكرين قلت لج بشوفين مشاركتي قريب والكريم وايد استفدت منه وررروعه شوي عليه وبطلب منج اول مايخلص انا استخدمته عشر ايام ونتيجه واااو الله يوفقج يارب



عاشقة القمر
والله أنا ما بعرف صورة وجها لا ام الوصايف بس أمانه كريماتها احسن كريمات شفتها بحياتي وبألزات كريم الوصايف الصراحه كلمة رهييييييييييييييييييييييب قليل عليه والأحلا من هيك معاملة ام الوصايف والزوق كله. أنا بنصح كل وحده بدها بشره رائعه وحلوه وبدجنن عليكي بمنتجات ام الوصايف

----------


## ام الوصايف

> السلام عليكم
> 
> طلبيتي من اختي العزيزة والراقية ام الوصايف
> اعتذر لاني تأخرت وايد بوضع الصور ..ماحصلت فرصة ..غير ان التصوير كان عالسريع
> بس مب مهم التصوير كثر النتيجة اللي شفتها من كريماتها
> هذي مب اول مرة اشتري منها ومب اخر مرة ان شاءالله.. 
> 
> 
> اشتريت كريم الوصايف مع صابونة سودا...وبعد طرشت لي هدية سكراب للجسم وقلم وشي على شكل فراولة يمكن نحطه في السيارة اعتقد ^^
> ...






> *ماشاءلله عليج الغالــــــــــــــيه
> و بالفعل بعد اسبوعين من استخدامي لهالمنتج الكل لاحظ ان شفايفي صارت مليانه اكثر عن قبل , انا شفايفي حجمها متوسط و رفيجتي شفايفها صغيره , ثنيناتنا استخدمنا المنتج و صراااحه روووووووووووووعه
> و انا كنت أعاني من جفاف الشفايف لأني كنت آخذ حبوب الريكوتاين مالت حب الشباب , بس الحين و بفضل منتجج احس اني مب محتاجه لمرطبات الشفايف , امسح منتجت على شفايفي كل ما احس انه انمسح , 
> رووووووعه صراحه و انصج الجميع به*






> السلام عليكم
> 
> بصراحة وصلتني الطلبية واستانست عليها
> طبعا لا تنتظرين أمدح أغراضج لان ماشالله بضاعتج ماعليها كلاااااااااام
> استمري في النجاح و ان شالله من حسن الا احسن*






> مرحبا من يديد ختيه
> 
> استخدمت مجموعة شذى
> اغسل ويهي بالصابونه 3 مرات ف اليوم
> والقناع احطه 10 دقايق ، والكريم احطه فليل
> 
> 
> والحين من 8 ايام
> وربعي ملاحظين ان بشرتيه صافيه وافتح عن قبل وبعض النااس يغارون ههه غديت احلا عنهم
> ...






> مساء الخير 
> 
> الغاليه بغيت كريم عروس للجسم لأني ماخذتنه من قبل وصرااااحه وااااايد نفعني
> معاج الوله من ******** موبايلي : **********





حرم لوتاه:
جربت كريم الاميره مع صابونه الاركان كلمه روعه شووي عليهوووووووم والله ماصارلي 5 ايام لوني فررررررررررررررق والعلايم خفت وبشرتي ورديه وفيها نضاره حتى الهالات السودااا خفت بشكللللللل ملحووظ واكييد بجرب باقي المنتجات لاني عندي ثقه تامه في ام الوصايف ماشالله تبارك الله اسم على مسمى وتعاملهااااا

روح الورد :
مرحبا أحب أن أبارك وأشكر ام الوصايف على إفتتاح الموقع اللي بيسهل علي الاختيار من المنتجات مباشرة دون الحاجة لدخول منتديات ...وأود أن اشكرها على المنتجات الرائعة ومنها كريم عروس 2009 اللي غير بشرتيه 180 درجة وما أستغني عنه وقناع العرايس الرائع فعلا ينور الويه وينظفه وصلصال جبال الاطلس نظف ويهي من الخاطر وماي ورد الأعشاب رووعة ما أستغني عنه فعلا مميز بلونه وريحته ومفعوله الرائع ...وكريم الواقي من الشمس رووعة خفيف على البشرة ماينشف مرة ولا يتم لزج مناسب لجونا الحار...بالنسبة للصوابين صابونة اللوز والأركان تنور الويه من أول مرة وصابونة الأركان للجسم تفتح من أول أسبوع وتشل الاسمرار والصابونة السودا رهييبة توحد اللون ...ومهما تكلمت عن هالمنتجات ما أوفي أم الوصايف حقها من الإبداع ...تسلم ايديج أم الوصايف

ام حسين :
انا عن نفسي ما أستغنى عن كريم الاميره وكريم عروس 2009 أخيرا حصلت شي ينفغ لي لالالالاتفوتون على عمركم منتجات أم الوصايف والله العظيم رهييييبه مشكوووره يا أم الوصايف عساج عالقوه
هيه نسيت أقول خذت بعد مجموعة شذى وااايد فنان ينعم الويه ويشيل الشوائب وينووور الويه والله على ما أقول شهيد


انا وطني:
السلام عليكم بصراحة منتجات أم الوصايف روووعة وخاصة كريم العروسه 2009 لأنه صج أيبيض الوجه ويخفف آثارالبقع وأنا صار لي شهرين أستعمله وأحس وجهي أتفتح وآثارالبقع إختفت


ميثة المنصوري:
الله يعطيج العافية ويوفقج يارب جميع منتجاتج في قمة الروعة انا وحدة من الناس الي ع طول مع ام الوصايف ومستحيل استغنى عن منتجاتها الله يوفقج

فيض القمر:
انا شريت من عندج منتج كريم الاميره واااااااايد حلو حسيت بالفرق لما تميت استعمله وفي اسبوعين طلعت لي النتيجه خدودي صارت تحمر وابيضيت طبعا مشكوره 

*روح الورد *:
باركيلي يا أم الوصايف...افتكيت من الهالات السودا والفضل لمستحضراتج..في الليل أحط من كريم عروس على ويهي وعلى منطقة العيون وفي النهار أحط من كريم الهالات السودا اللي من عندج وما شاء الله اختفت الهالات السودا وصارت منطقة العيون عندي فااتحة وحلوة وناعمة ..الله لا يحرمني منج ومن وصفاتج

----------


## ام الوصايف

> هلااا فديتج حبيت اشكرج علي الطلبية الصراحة الكريم وااااااااااااايد اوكي حسيت ان النتيجة من اول استعمال وشكلي دوووووووم نشالله بطلب من عندج والله وفقج في تجارتج نشاءالله


  


> مرحبا ... وصلت الطلبيه ومشالله يجنن اول ماحطيتها حسيت اينه يشد.. ويعطي رونق.. والله يعطيج خير انشالله.. بتوفيق لج..


  


> السلام عليكم احب اشكرك على سعه صدرك وتعاملك الطيب وصلتني طلبيتي وجزاك الله الف خير وهذا مماجعلني انعامل معك واطلب طلبيه ثانيه وسأرسلك على الخاص واكرر شكري لك


  


> السلاام عليكم..شحـالج أختي وشخباارج الصرااحه مجموعة بشرتي الورديه وايد روعه وهالمجموعه كانت لأختي وانـاا جربت وياهاا وبعد استخدام اول مره ربيعاتي الي فالجامعه لاحظو فرق بيسط من اول استخدام واكيد ويا الاستخدام الدايم بيكوون الفرق اكثر وسألوني عن اسم المجموعه واسمج وقلت لهم^^ واختـي تقول انهـاا لاحظت فرق عن قبل..ومشكوووره وااايد وااااايد وانـأا وخواتي حبينـــااا انجرب عندج كريماات اكثر.. وابـــااا اطلب منج ************************************* ******************************** *********************** ويعطيج العــاافيه فديتج وربي يوفقج في تجارتج ^^


  


> مشكورة على السرعه وتعاملج الراقي وصلتني الطلبيه امس مكبر الشفايف والنتيجه من اول استخدام الصراحه وايد حلو ..


  


> ما أعرف كيف أشكرج على الستحضرات الرائعة ...جربت الماسك ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن خلى ويهي يلج ومنور واايد حلو عجبني وحسيته نظف ويهي بشكل وااضح أحيانا كنت أسوي تنظيف في الصالون وما حس زود فرق ماشاء الله مستحضراتج تنور الويه وماي الورد بالأعشاب اللي عندج فعلا ما يتحصل ومميز ومفعوله رووعة الله لا يحرمنا منج ومن وصفاتج


  


> مرحبا الغاليه... شحالج.. انا امس استلمت الطلبيه وجربت الصابونه و الكريم و الصراحه عيبني واايد وحتى خواتي اتخبلو ع الكريم لانها تنعم الجسم واايد والله اني من امس طايحه اتدهن بالكريم من كثر ماعايبني والله منتجاتج ماعليها كلام ماشاء الله عليج.. بغيت اطلب حق خواتي 2 من كريم العروس ويا صابونته و بغيت بعد 1من كريم الاميره للويه ويا صابونته و 1 من العكر الفاسي والسموووحه منج طولت عليج...

----------


## ام الوصايف

> شخباارج الغااليـــه؟؟
> 
> شو اقوولج فديــتج طبعا انا جربت كريم الوصايف والقناع الصرااحه ويهي ماشاء الله اللهم لا حسد..روعه وتغير 180 درجه..الحمدلله..صدقيني مستاانسه..لاني حااولت ويااه واايد باكثر عن شي..
> وتسلمــين الغااليــه..الحين تاكدت انه خلطااتج تستاهل هالسعر..ويعطيــج الف عاافيــه..حبي..






> هلا الغاليه ام الوصايف بصراحه أنا خذت من عندج كريم العرايس روووعه حياتي والله مااجاملج بهذا الشي الكريم روعه حسيت بنعومه ونظافه من اول اسبوع وراحت البقع البنيه اللي في جسمي مشكوره يالغاليه







> الكريم وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد عجبني وحلو ع البشره احسها وايد تغيرة واستوت حيويه ورطبه ^^ تسلمين ياقلبي







 cute MaMa:
مرحبا الغاليه
شحالج ربج بخيــر؟؟؟
اذا تذكرين انا طلبت منج جم من مرة للوالده
وماشالله امايه لليوم وهي تمدح في خلطاتج
عسا ربيه يوفقج دنيا واخره

فطامي fm :
ماتقصرين يالغاليه استخدمت القناع البارحه وايد حلو خليته على ويهي 10 دقايق عيبتني النتيجه 
الله يوفقك ويبارك لك 

m3aanda :
اختي ام الوصاايف ..

الله يرزقج من حلاااله .. الصراحه انا جربت ماسك الأعشاب بماء الورد والصراااااااااااحه روعة ..

fa6oom :
السلام عليكم 
فديتج ابصراحه ماسك عجييييييييييييييييييييب صدق اتحسين بالفرق هذا وبشرتي حساسه بس ماشالله من استعملته اول مره ونتيجه اتبين واستمريت عليه وبديت استعمله كل اسبوع والحمدالله الكل لاحظ وقام يتمدح ببشرتي عاد للامانه انا قلتلهم عنج وعن الماسك لانه كل شي فيه طبيعي ويفيد كل النوع للبشرة ولين اليوم انا طلبت منج 3 مرات ودليل انه نفعني والحمدالله 

اشكرج اختي على الماسك

----------


## ام الوصايف

> السلام عليكم ام الوصايف
> 
> انا طلبت من عند الكريم الفرنسي لتكبير الصدر
> وقلوس تكبير الشفايف وكيرم العرايس للتبيض
> 
> صراحه لاحظت فرق كبير في حجم صدري مشكوره حبوبه واااااااااااااايد وايد
> 
> وكانت عندي جلسة ليزر وكنت حاطه القلوس
> 
> ...






> أم الوصايف حبيت أشكرج على المستحضرات الرااائعة جربت كريم عروسة 2009 أول مرة احس بشرتيه رطبة وندية بهالشكل ومن أقوم الصبح وأغسل ويهي اتم فيه لمعة طبيعية بصراحة تغيير جذري صارلبشرتيه أول مرة أحس بمعنى البشرة الناعمة شرات اليهال عمري ما حسيتها غير مع مستحضراتج واسعارج بعد جدا مناسبة أشكرج من صميم قلبي خليتي عندي ثقة في بشرتيه إنها حللوة وصافيه بدون مكياج وملفته للنظر
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
> كل عام وانتِ بألف خير وعساج من العايدين
> آسفه وايد عالتأخير من زمان بغيت اكتبلج بس انشغلت وصلتني الاغراض كريم العرايس ومجموعة العرايس، من قبل طلب كريم العرايس وبأمانه خلصته كله لأنه رهيب عن جد، لدرجة أني حطيت منه في عبوه استخدمها في الدوام حق يديني. بس مجموعة العرايس ماجربتها ببتدي باجر بإذن الله. والصراحه وااااااااااااااااااااايد عجبني التعامل معاج جزاك الله خير على هالامانه والطيبه والاحترام.
> 
> واكيد اكيد راح استمر في التعامل وياج.
> 
> ومشكووووره جداً جداً جداً والسموحه الغاليه






> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> 
> هلا الغاليه..بس حبيت اخبرج انه الطلبيه وصلتني يوم السبت..ومن يومها استخدمت الكريم والصابونه"كريم الاميره" وصار لي 4 ايام وانا استعمله..والله احس ويهي صار ناعم وبشرتي صافيه..صدق ماشاءالله منتجاتج اللي بياخذها ما بيندم..وتعاملج وايد حلو..وان شاءالله يوم بيخلص بشتري ثاني






> واااااااااااااوووووو مـآ شاء الله والله 
> أستخدمت الكريم كريم العروس 2009 ونمت فيه 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن فتح لي ويهي .. 
> بشرتي تفتحت ما شاء الله من أول يوم شي عجيب والله .. لا إله إلا الله 
> ومشكووره ع الطريقه ..






> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> 
> شخبارج الغالية ..
> 
> حبيت اشكرج ع المجموعة
> 
> لو شو اقول مابقدر اوصف لج
> 
> خاصة الماسك انا عشقته
> ...






> انا وصلني الكريم من يوومين بس مااعرف احس بتحسن ..اوو رااحه تحت عيووني 
> 
> لمن احطه اناام وانا استخدمه مرتين مثل مااهو مكتوووب ....واللي عاجبني فيه ان البشره تمتصه بسرعه وهوو رقيق ع بشره العين ....
> 
> رووعه بصرآآحه وان شااء الله بخبرج بالتطورآآت كل ماخفت الهالات ع طوول بقوولكم
> 
> بصرآآآحه انا مرتاحه وايد للمنتج ....
> 
> وام الوصاايف شهادتني فيها مجرووحه
> ...

----------


## ام الوصايف

{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر عباده }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل عين حاسدة }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل نفس غير راضية }
{ بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه داء }
 { بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في }
{ السماء وهو السميع العليم }
{ ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## احتاجك..

بالتوفيق

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## ام الوصايف

> بالتوفيق





> الله يوووفقج


امين يارب اجمعين 
مشكورين خ
واتي على تنويركن موضوعي ^^

----------


## ام الوصايف

سيدّ الإستَغّفْآرِ 
آللھُمَ آنَتْ رَبيّ ، لٱ آلہَ إلٱ آنَتْ خلقﭡنيْ ۅ آنٱ عبډڳ ۅ آنٱ علىّ عھډڳ ۅ ۅعډڳ مٱ آستطعتَ ، آعۆذّ بَڳ منْ شرَ مٱ صنعتَ آبۆء لڳ بنعمتِڳ عليّ ، ۅ آبۆء بذنبيْ ف آغفرّ ليّ ، ف آنھُ لٱ ﯾغفرّ آلذْنۆبَ آلٱ ( آنَتْ )

----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إلہ إلا ​​ﭑنت♡ 
سَبحاانڳ ربيَ ، انيَ ڳنٺ 
منَ الظاالميَن...♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

دائماً 
إلزم #الإستغفار 
يأتيك الفرج من حيث ﻻ تدري
" ﴿ استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ﴾"

----------


## ام الوصايف

دائماً 
إلزم #الإستغفار 
يأتيك الفرج من حيث ﻻ تدري
" ﴿ استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ﴾"

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ام الوصايف

الإستغفار وطن للخَائفين 
، ضَماد للبائسِين ، سعَاده للتائهين ، فرج للمكرُوبين ، غُفرَان للمذْنبين..
- أستغفر اللہ ربي وأتوب إليه ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم إني وكلتك أمري فإنك خير وكيل , ودبرني فإني لا أحسن التدبير ♡"
صباح التوكل على رب العباد ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم إني وكلتك أمري فإنك خير وكيل , ودبرني فإني لا أحسن التدبير ♡"
صباح التوكل على رب العباد ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم إني وكلتك أمري فإنك خير وكيل , ودبرني فإني لا أحسن التدبير ♡"
صباح التوكل على رب العباد ♡

----------


## الفخاامه

الله يوفقج ~

----------


## ام الوصايف

> الله يوفقج ~


امين يارب اجمعين 
مشكورة الغالية على تنويرج موضوعي

----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إلہ إلا ​​ﭑنت♡ 
سَبحاانڳ ربيَ ، انيَ ڳنٺ 
منَ الظاالميَن...♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

صباحي يبدأ بک ربيّ حُباً 
وتسبيحاً واستغفارا وحمداً .." 
اللهم لک الحمْد والشكر 
على كل مَآ نحَنُ فِيہ منْ خير
ۆ نِعمة ۆ صِحہ♡~

صباح الخير...♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إلہ إلا ​​ﭑنت♡ 
سَبحاانڳ ربيَ ، انيَ ڳنٺ 
منَ الظاالميَن...♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إلہ إلا ​​ﭑنت♡ 
سَبحاانڳ ربيَ ، انيَ ڳنٺ 
منَ الظاالميَن...♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

الحمد لله حمدًا كثيراً تطيب به النفوس ، واستغفر الله استغفارًا تغفر به الذنوب ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

﴿فقلتُ استَغفِروا رَبّكُم انّهُ كان غفّارا﴾
استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## ام الوصايف

يوم واحد وسَتبدأ أجمل ثلآثين يوماً في آلسنه .. 



جميعكم دون إستثنآء ف ليبعَث لكم ربي فرحاً ﻵ يفنى 
ويبلغكم شَهر رمضآن و آنتم ﻵ تشكون هماً وﻵ فقدا ❤

----------


## ام الوصايف

اختكم ام الوصايف  :31:

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

الإستغفار وطن للخَائفين 
، ضَماد للبائسِين ، سعَاده للتائهين ، فرج للمكرُوبين ، غُفرَان للمذْنبين..
- أستغفر اللہ ربي وأتوب إليه ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

دائماً 
إلزم الإستغفار 
يأتيك الفرج من حيث ﻻ تدري
" ﴿ استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ﴾"

----------


## فوفا الامورة

اللهم وفقنا و وفق الجميع

----------


## فوفا الامورة

اللهم وفقنا و وفق الجميع

----------


## ام الوصايف

دائماً 
إلزم الإستغفار 
يأتيك الفرج من حيث ﻻ تدري
" ﴿ استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ﴾"

----------


## ام الوصايف

ﭑللھٓمّ إنيّ ﭑسألگ صِدقُ ﭑلتوگّل عَليگ
ۈحُسنَ ﭑلظّنّ ہگ ،، ﭑللھٓمّ ارزُقنَا قلوباً 
سَليمہّ ۈ نفوُساً مُطمئِنّہ نلقاگ بِهَا 
في ﭑلدُنيا ۈ ﭑلآخِره ♡.

----------


## ام الوصايف

ﭑللھٓمّ إنيّ ﭑسألگ صِدقُ ﭑلتوگّل عَليگ
ۈحُسنَ ﭑلظّنّ ہگ ،، ﭑللھٓمّ ارزُقنَا قلوباً 
سَليمہّ ۈ نفوُساً مُطمئِنّہ نلقاگ بِهَا 
في ﭑلدُنيا ۈ ﭑلآخِره ♡.

----------


## ام الوصايف

صباحي يبدأ بک ربيّ حُباً 
وتسبيحاً واستغفارا وحمداً .." 
اللهم لک الحمْد والشكر 
على كل مَآ نحَنُ فِيہ منْ خير
ۆ نِعمة ۆ صِحہ♡~

صباح الخير...♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله

----------


## ام الوصايف

دائماً 
إلزم الإستغفار 
يأتيك الفرج من حيث ﻻ تدري
" ﴿ استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ﴾"

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

آلَلَهُِمِ إنٌيّ آنٌتُظٌـر مِنٌك فُرحً ـآً قَريّبّـآً يّريّحً ـ قَلَبّـيّ
فُبّـشّـرنٌيّ يّآربّـ آلَعَ ـآلَمِيّنٌ♡
‏اللهم لاتخرجني من العشر الا وقد اصلحت حالي وقويت ايماني واسعدت حياتي وحققت مافي بالي'
‏-
يا رب لا تختم رمضان إلا وانت غافر 
ذنوبنا وماحي زلاتنا وساتر عيوبنا

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

سبحان الله وبحمده♡سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف

صَبآحٌ يَحملُ في بآطنْ سمآہ ألف أمنْيَہ. 
صبْآحٌ أستعيذ فيه ربْي منْ گل شر
ۆ آسألُہ آلُخـيَر في گل دربٍ لي ولگم
توكلت عليك ياربي في كل شيء ♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## ام الوصايف

شهر جديد2015/8/1

أسِألَ الَلَهّ الَعٌظُيِمً،،
أنِ يِسِوٌقُ إلَيِکْمً فُيِ هّذِا الَشهرً،،
مًنِ رزٍقُهّ وٌفُضلَهّ مًا يِغُنِيِکْمً،،
وٌيِنِزٍلَ عٌلَيِکْمً مًنِ بًرکْاتٌهّ مًا يِکْفُيِکْمً،،
وٌيِدٍفُعٌ عٌنِکْمً مًنِ نِقُمًهّ مًا يِؤذِيِکْمً،،
وٌيِرزٍقُکْمً مًنِ عٌافُيِتٌهّ مًا يِشُفُيِکْمً،،
وٌيِبًارکْ لَکْمً فُيِ،، 
أهّلَکْمً وٌأحًبًابًکْمً وٌذِرٌيِتكم،،
...الَلَهّمً آمًيِنِ...

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم إني وكلتك أمري فإنك خير وكيل , ودبرني فإني لا أحسن التدبير ♡"
صباح التوكل على رب العباد♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

۞ إنّ اللّهَ ومَلائِكَتهُ يُصَلّونَ عَلَى 
النّبيْ يَاأيّهَا الّذينَ آمنُوا صَلّوا عَليهِ 
وَسَلّمُوا تَسْلِيمَا ۞

----------


## ام الوصايف

الحمدللہ على عين مبصرهہ ، 
الحمدللہ على جسد متعآفِ ، 
الحمدللہ على قلب ينبض ، 
لگ الحمد ربي على نعمگ 
التي لآ تعد ۆ لآ تحصى . .♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

آللہم جمّل صبآحي 
بذكرڳ ، وعفوڳ ، وتوفيقڳ ، 
وبركاتڳ ، ورضاڳ عنّي ♡!

اللّہُم بگ أصّبحَنا و عَليْگ توَگلنْا ،
و أنْت خَير الحَافظين ♡

صبـآح ﭑلخـير

----------


## ام الوصايف

آستغفر آلله مٰن گل ذنبٓ يحجّب عنـآ . . 
رآحة آلقلب وُ آلبآل !| و أعُوذ بِگ يآربّ ،
من قدر يبگينآ ويسّرق منآ هدُوء آلنفس`♡
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه♡

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرالله العظيم واتوب اليه ❤

----------

